# Vinegar from brewing dregs.



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been making apple cider vinegar and fruit scrap vinegar for many years. A couple of months ago I decided to try using beer keg dregs. 

My first batch is a mix of stout and pale ale, alcohol was about 5% out of the barrel and I wasn't too fussy about the amount of solids I ended up with in the vinegar crock. Two separate crocks each holding about 5 quarts and I added about a pint of apple cider vinegar to each. Temperatures have been anywhere from freezing to comfortable room temperature. Time 8 weeks.

Really happy with the results. Not a huge amount of flavour but it's nice and strong. 

I haven't calibrated my pH meter recently so the following are just comparative not actual.

Commercial cheap white vinegar I use for cleaning pH 3
Home made apple cider vinegar pH 3.2
Home made Beer dreg vinegar pH 2.9

I'm going to try a batch of sweet pickled onions out of it and see how they taste.

Next batch I'll make with just pale ale to use for cleaning etc.

I'll decant a couple of bottles in the next few days and take a pic.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*vinegar recipe*

Can you elaborate on the recipe, amounts and starter vinegar type, I have the mother type. I have unbottled wine left over from this year to make into vinegar.

Thanks, BB


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

bunkerbob said:


> Can you elaborate on the recipe, amounts and starter vinegar type, I have the mother type. I have unbottled wine left over from this year to make into vinegar.
> 
> Thanks, BB


Not sure I can say a lot more than I said above. 5 quarts of beer @ 5% alcohol, one pint of my homemade apple cider vinegar. Kept at a temperature anywhere between freezing and comfortable for 8 weeks. I use large glass jars but keep them in a fairly dark spot. 
I'll decant 2 quarts out of each jar then replace with 2 quarts more beer. I always leave the jar half full.

The apple cider vinegar was originally made with some simple unpasteurized organic cider vinegar I bought at a local supermarket.

If you have trouble getting vinegar to 'make', add a heap of commercial vinegar as well as your live culture, this will keep the whole thing from going off or allowing yeasts to grow while the bacteria gets working on the alcohol.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.

BB


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Bragg's (with the mother) makes a great starter, not heated or filtered. 

The nice thing about making vinegar is that the stuff WANTS to turn into it Sugary liquids want to turn into alcohol but they don't really like to stay that way, so I feel by drinking them I am just helping them along, the trouble makers get turned to vinegar.


----------

